# Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein​*
Der Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH, Robert Vollborn, hat nun augenscheinlich einen eigenen Landesverband gegründet:
http://www.lav-sh.de/

Eingetragen scheint der zu sein beim Amtsgericht Kiel unter der Nummer:
VR 2373 KI, Amtsgericht Kiel

Was das bedeutet, wenn jetzt Geschäftsführer von Landesverbänden einen eigenen Landesverband aufmachen, das kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Ebensowenig, ob weitere Geschäftsführer anderer Landeverbände auch sowas planen oder durchgeführt haben..

Interessant ist dabei noch, dass die Domain laut Denic dem LSFV-SH gehört, der also Domaininhaber ist, und nicht dieser ominöse neue LAV mit seinem Präsi (bzw. hier: Vorsitzenden) Vollborn.........


Wenn jemand weiss, was sowas soll???????

Screenshot gesichert
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ørret (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Mit dem Manöver will er bestimmt auf irgendeine Art und Weise mehr Beiträge für den BV generieren.

Bis denne...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Vielleicht ist der GF Vollborn ja im LSFV-SH nicht ausgelastet?









PS:
Aber ihr wisst ja: Schleswig Holsten ist das Land des Honigmangels in manchen Verbänden - da kann man nicht immer alles verstehen.....


----------



## Hechtbär (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

...oder es ist ein Schachzug, um den bestehenden Verband durch Abwahl zu "schützen"... Angelvereine in den neuen Verband, und der alte Verband wird Dachorganisation, wo der neue Verband aber nicht dran rütteln kann...


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

vom GF zum Präsi ...von wem denn gewählt? |kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Na von 6-.... anderen Leuten die man dazu brauch.


Schachzug oder wat auch immer??? K.a......

Wird schon seine Gründe haben,wir werden es früher oder später erfahren.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



gründler schrieb:


> Wird schon seine Gründe haben


Da bin ich auch sicher - nach dem, was der LSFV-SH inzwischen "geleistet" hat (inkl. dem,  dass wir denen die Präsine vom DAFV verdanken haben (Ehrenmitglied bei denen)), befürchte ich aber:
Sicher nix Gutes für Angler und Angeln..................


----------



## Franky (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Ich finde auch, das das ein sehr seltsames Konstrukt ist, was man im April gebastelt hat....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Auf der Jahreshauptversammlung 2016 (im Mai) gab es eine kurze Diskussion den LSFV SH in Landesanglerverband SH umzubenennen. Hängt sicherlich damit zusammen (Domain gesichert und erst einmal einen "Verband" gegründet). 

Überraschend ist der identische Name zur LAV Union Nord ;+

http://www.lav-union-nord.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

wieso sollte man einen Verband "gründen" (inkl. Kosten und Eintragung) , wenns nur um ne Umbenennung geht..??

Haben die Niedersachsen doch auch ganz einfach ohne Verbandsneugrundüng geschafft, sich in Anglerverband um zu benennen..

Und wieso ist der GF Vollborn da Vorsitzender?
Erklärt das ja alles nicht........


----------



## Stoni-Killer (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

;+
Hallöle,
ich frage mich auch, wie ist dieser Verband aufgestellt?
- welche Ziele hat er
- wer soll da Mitglied werden
- gibt es Verbandsgewässer die zu bewirtschaften sind?
- steht er in Verbindung mit dem vorhandenem Verband in SH oder gar in Konkurrenz ( NDS/ WE ) 

Fragen über Fragen...
die machen mich ferdich#q

Greetz Stoni-K.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Seh ich auch so, Thomas, das kann es nicht sein.
_(Obwohl bei denen... von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge... alles ist denkbar)
#c
_


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Es nascht auch im Honigmangelforum immer wieder mal jemand am Honig:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...er-LAV-Schleswig-Holstein&p=380020#post380020
:g:g:g


----------



## Eisbär14 (6. Oktober 2016)

Im Endeffekt ist das doch die Idee.
Wir gründen einfach Landesverbände mit irgendwelchen passenden Namen und schon müssen sie uns bei ihren Überregionalen Verbandsgedöns mit einladen und anhöhren.
.....cool  257 Landesverbändes und jeder gibt seinen Senf dazu #q

Erklärung ????
Ich rette meinen Allerwertesten, meine Einkünfte usw....
Es könnte ja sein das mir jemand in den selbigen tritt und ich meine Macht verliere.
Die nagen bestimmt alle am Hungertuch.
Ist wie in der Bucht ,mehrere Accounts und den Preis selber bestimmen


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

naja, mich würde mal die Satzung interessieren dieses neuen Verbandes...

Und wenn der alte LSFV-SH da Eigentümer der Domain ist, wie die verflochten sind (satzungsgemäß?)???

Wer da dann Kosten getragen hat und auf Grund welchen Beschlusses??
Sollte es der LSFV-SH gewesen sein (was ja relativ nahe liegt, wenn der GF von denen da Vorsitzender ist und der LSFV-SH Domaineigentümer)???

Hab da aber nix mitbekommen, dass die Gründung eines neuen Verbandes., evtl. vom Geld des LSFV-SH, irgendwann da besprochen oder abgestimmt worden wäre...

Ich muss das alles noch abchecken, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass wenn ohne Beschluss und nicht satzungsgemäß da ein neuer Verband gegründet wurde - vom Geld der honigmangelernährten Angelfischer im LSFV-SH -, dass  sowas strafrechtlich relevant sein könnte (Untreue???) und sicher auch das Finanzamt interessieren (auch im Hinblick evtl. auf Gemeinnützigkeit)..

Man wird sehen, vielleicht leckt der eine oder andere aus dem LSFV-SH mal wieder am Honiglöffel und fragt bei seinen Verbanditen mal konkret nach?????


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...und fragt bei seinen Verbanditen mal konkret nach?????


...oder kopiert beim Vereinsregister mal die Satzung.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Thomas,
Das ist ein ganz interessanter Aspekt!
Ohne Beschluß oder Auftrag einer Hauptversammlung einen Verband im Verband zu gründen;+
Welchen Zweck solltet dieser haben außer Mitgliedsbeiträge zu verbrennen...  und davon haben die eigentlich nichts über nach dem Kauf des Westensee...
Bin gespannt was dabei herauskommt.... 
2. Wie verhält sich das Arbeitsrechtlich beim GF 50% hier und 50% da???

Greetz Stoni


----------



## Franky (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> 2. Wie verhält sich das Arbeitsrechtlich beim GF 50% hier und 50% da???
> 
> Greetz Stoni



Nichts, was man nicht vertraglich absichern/absegnen kann. Ich kenne einen Laden, der hatte mal einen "Teilzeit-CEO"... Genauso hat er m. E. dann auch seinen Job gemacht (oder halt auch nicht |uhoh
Der "Sinn" hinter diesem Konstrukt will sich mir aber auch einfach nicht erschließen... Ist vielleicht doch zu hoch für mich?!?


----------



## degl (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es nascht auch im Honigmangelforum immer wieder mal jemand am Honig:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...er-LAV-Schleswig-Holstein&p=380020#post380020
> :g:g:g




Jo..........wird nich langweilig hier oben...........:q

gruß degl


----------



## angler1996 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



Franky schrieb:


> Nichts, was man nicht vertraglich absichern/absegnen kann. Ich kenne einen Laden, der hatte mal einen "Teilzeit-CEO"... Genauso hat er m. E. dann auch seinen Job gemacht (oder halt auch nicht |uhoh
> Der "Sinn" hinter diesem Konstrukt will sich mir aber auch einfach nicht erschließen... Ist vielleicht doch zu hoch für mich?!?



vielleicht sollte man mal in die Zahlen vom Wirtschaftsprüfer gucken, nur so meine private Meinung
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



Franky schrieb:


> Der "Sinn" hinter diesem Konstrukt will sich mir aber auch einfach nicht erschließen... Ist vielleicht doch zu hoch für mich?!?



Mir auch - bin mir nur ziemlich sicher, dass es für Angler und Angeln nix Gutes bedeutet......

Sei es wie es sei - man erinnere sich an so vieles beim LSFV-SH, was eher "seltsam" lief (Kauf Westensee (sollte der nicht seit August abgeschlossen sein, meiner Kenntnis nach noch nicht über den Tisch..), Satzungsänderung (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306758), Rückkehr in den DAFV (weil der ja so auf gutem Wege wäre - jooh klar, ne, siehe nur Angelverbote und Dorschmamagement etc.). Beitragserhöhung etc., mehr als mangelhafte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und keine Information nach innen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028), praktisch Nulllobbyarbeit bzw. den Anglern noch in den Rücken fallen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505))  ..

Das alles liessen sich ja die honigmangelernährten Delegierten nicht nur gefallen, sie stimmten da auch noch fast komplett für entsprechende Vorlagen durch GF und Präsidium auf der letzten HV...

Vielleicht, weil sie von ihrem LV so vollumfänglich und offen und rechtzeitig informiert wurden und sich die ebenfalls eher nicht von Vollkost ernährten Angler in den Vereinen sich das alles von den Delegierten und ihren Präsidien gefallen liessen??

Kein Wunder, wenn dann Haupt- und Ehrenamt im LSFV-SH denken, sie können eh machen was sie wollen, weil sie nix zu befürchten haben.

Aus dieser Perspektive betrachtet würde ich eine Neugründung eines Verbandes LAV-SH mit dem Geschäftsführer Vollborn vom LSFV-SH als Vorsitzenden (und wahrscheinlich bestehend nur aus Mitgliedern der Präsidiums/Geschäftsstellenriege des LSFV-SH) und der Domain, die ja auch auf den LSFV-SH eingetragen ist, sicherlich eher NICHT als ehrenhaft, anständig oder den Anglern dienend, charakterisieren. 

Zutreffen würde wie das wohl schon des öfteren (man erinnere sich auch ans Verhältnis zu Wahrheit vom GF: LSFV-SH: Lügen? Oder: Welche Kompetenz im Hauptamt? http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918) zu sehen war, in meinen Augen wohl eher das:
tarnen, täuschen, tricksen, mauscheln, abzocken........


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

westensee...musst du eigentlich immer wieder den finger in die wunde legen...:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Wir vergessen nichts - ich hab halt genug Honig zu essen....

Wenn sich die SHler das alles gefallen und abzocken lassen und dann nicht mal nachhaken, kann der Westensee ja nicht soooo wichtig für sie gewesen sein - zumal sie ja noch ordentlich löhnen dafür.. 
Oder es fehlt denen halt wirklich Honig......

Aber das ist ja nicht das Thema hier, war ja nur die (nicht vollständige) Aufzählung der "erfolgreichen" Projekte und Taten von LSFV-SH (naja, nicht für Angler und Angeln erfolgreich, für sich selber vielleicht.. 
Und als Melkvieh für den DAFV mit der Präsidentin Dr. Happach-Kasan (Ehrenmitglied im LSFV-SH)...)

Bin also um jede Info dankbar, die jemand über diesen ominösen neuen Verband des GF Vollborn vom LSFV-SH geben kann...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Die mehr als peinliche Erklärung von Robert Vollborn:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...er-LAV-Schleswig-Holstein&p=380061#post380061

Es wäre ein Angelverein, der sich nur in Angelverband umbenannt hätte...

Und dann steht auf der Seite vom Verein/Verband "Interessenvertretung und Beratung" - das klare "Kerngeschäft" eines Angelvereines also..

Und die Domain hätte dem LSFV-SH gehört ....

Da die Abstimmung zur Umbenennung beim LSFV-SH gescheitert sei, könne nun dieser neue "Verein/Verband" diese Domain auch passend zu seinem Namen übernehmen....

Interessanterweise ist die Seite des neuen Verbandes/Vereines mit dieser Domain bereits am 20. April - also VOR der HV des LSFV-SH im Mai - online gewesen, wie man da lesen kann.....

Man muss wohl schon dem LSFV-SH angehören mit einer gehörigen Portion Honigmangel, um eine solche "Erklärung" auch nur ansatzweise glauben zu können/wollen....

Aber ich wette, auch das wird die Honigmangelernährten, in Vereinen des LSFV-SH organisierten Angelfischer, nicht davon abhalten, weiter ihre Vereinsführer zu wählen, aus denen dann die Delegierten kommen, die solche Schoten immer weiter abnicken...

Sorry, hoffentlich kommen mit Westensee, Verbleib DAFV etc. noch viel, viel mehr steigende Kosten auf diese LSFV-SH-Schafe zu, damit sie wenigstens überhaupt was von der "Arbeit" dieses LSFV-SH merken....

Einen besseren Verband oder einen Verband für Angler und Angeln haben die echt nicht verdient, wenn die sich sowas alles gefallen lassen..

Da wächst zusammen, was zusammen gehört ;-)))))


----------



## vierkant (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Echt super Deine wertfreien Analysen "Einen besseren Verband haben die echt nicht verdient"


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

ist doch echt wahr, sorry....
Wer im LSFV-SH ist, der wills so und hats damit nicht besser verdient.
Wir haben schon lange genug aufgeklärt, von der Mefoschonzeit, die sie am Anfang durchboxen wollten, über die Kürung von ihrem Ehrenmitglied Frau Dr. als DAFV-Präsine, ihre ständigen, lächerlichen Kündigungen und Kündigungsrücknahmen beim DAFV, Westensee, und, und, und.........

Die sollten zahlen müssen, bis sie bluten..................


----------



## kati48268 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...er-LAV-Schleswig-Holstein&p=380061#post380061


Die "Erklärung" ist so was von abenteuerlich... für wie bescheuert hält er die Empfänger?!

Aber es werden schon einige Jubelperser kommen; 
Verbandler zu sein, kann manchmal auch echt schön sein, jeder noch so absurde Dreck wird aufgeleckt.
_"Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit,  aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher." A. Einstein_


----------



## Sharpo (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Naja, unrecht hat er ja nicht. Ist ein ganz normaler Verein, rein rechtlich gesehen.
Warum man aber einen popligen Angelverein Landesanglerverband nennen muss ist mir schleierhaft.
Damit suggeriert man doch den Leuten das es eben kein popliger Angelverein ist.
Sondern ein Verband welcher (siehe Erläuterung in der Beschreibung) sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat zu Beraten etc..

Und nun nach X- Jahrzehnten auf die Idee kommt Online zu gehen.?

Was soll das?


----------



## Stoni-Killer (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Moin,
 man muss sich mal die letzte Antwort von Herrn Vollborn im SH Forum ansehen und dann dazu den $1 der Satzung des xten Verbandes in SH ansehen. 

 Auszug"  Weder "Landesanglerverband" noch "Schleswig-Holstein" oder die Abkürzung "LAV" tauchen dort auf. "

 Mir ist nicht klar wovon Herr Vollborn da spricht ..... kein Verband|evil:

 is Klar

 Greetz Stoni-K.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Von allem anderen ab, kann man drüber spekulieren, wie der "Wahrheitsgehalt" von Aussagen ist vom GF:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> man erinnere sich auch ans Verhältnis zu Wahrheit vom GF: LSFV-SH: Lügen? Oder: Welche Kompetenz im Hauptamt? http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918)



Auch im Hinbkick auf die Aussage, dass die Namensänderung von Verein zu Verband im Januar 2016 erfolgt wäre, dann im April (vor der HV im Mai) die Domain, die ja dem LSFV-SH gehörte, dann schon vom Verein/Verband genutzt wurde, statt einfach die HV im Mai abzuwarten, als eh drüber abgestimmt wurde, ob der LSFV-SH diesen Namen annehmen wolle.

Siehe dazu Veröffentlichung LSFV-SH:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/164-neuigkeiten-2016/1139-jhv

Hier wird erwähnt, dass der Geschäftsführer Robert Vollborn die Versammlung geleitet habe, die mit einer "gewichtigen Frage" begonnen habe:
Ob der LSFV-SH seinen Namen ändern solle in "Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein“.

Der Verein (muss dann ja der "Verband/Verein" von Vollborn gewesen sein, der erst im Januar seinen Namen auch in "Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein“ änderte), der zur Zeit diese Bezeichnung führe, wäre bereit gewesen, ihn an den LSFV abzugeben. 

Warum sagte Vollborn auf der Versammlung nicht, dass sein Verein den Namen habe, aber nicht die Domain und was das sollte?

Was soll diese krude Sche... denn????

Oder wusste der Verein (immerhin der Vorsitzende der Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH) im Januar noch nix davon, dass man evtl. den Namen im Verband ändern wolle? Und wusste er als GF NICHTS davon, dass die Domain beim LSFV-SH lag und von seinem Kollegen Bohn verwaltet wurde?


Also ehrlich, wer solchen Erklärungen des GF bei solchen Zeitabläufen "glaubt", der glaubt auch, dass Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten..............

Für mich sind sowohl die Erklärung des GF nur peinlich und lächerlich, und dass die Ehrenamtler (weiss man, in wie weit  die in diese Machenschaften der beiden GF eingeweiht waren?) diese Leute machen lassen, und die in den Vereinen diese LV-Führung immer wieder wählt und bestätigt, auch das ist für mich persönlich nur noch lächerlich und peinlich.....

Doch Honigmangelverband halt scheinbar.........


----------



## Micha383 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Nuja nen Verband für Beratung. 
Ist klar auf was das raus läuft.
Da will man wohl nen "Kompetenz Zentrum " schaffen um als zentraler Ansprechpartner für Politik usw. Zu agieren und somit die restlichen Verbände usw zu umgehen. 

Zumindest halte ich das für ein denkbares Szenario.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Von allem anderen ab, kann man drüber spekulieren, wie der "Wahrheitsgehalt" von Aussagen ist vom GF:
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...




Dazu noch:
Ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung, was diese verquere Sche..... soll bei denen.

Aber das gilt für mich persönlich nach wie vor:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gründler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wird schon seine Gründe haben
> ...



Und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> tarnen, täuschen, tricksen, mauscheln, abzocken........


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Interessant ja auch, dass die Domain, die ja der LSFV-SH jetzt ohne Namensänderung definitiv NICHT braucht, immer noch beim LSFV-SH liegt laut Denic (HV Mai, jetzt Oktober, beide GF des LSFV-SH in die Sache involviert - wenn die auch sonst so schnell und korrekt "arbeiten", erklärt sich vieles...) und noch nicht auf den Verein mit Namen "Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein“ übertragen wurde.....

Oder ändert diese ominöse, umbenannte Beratungsverein "Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein“ plötzlich wieder den Namen?

Und welcher Verein mit welchem vorherigen Namen und welche konkreten vorherigen Betätigung wurde da ausgegraben für diese "Umbenennung"???


echt, Leuuude, echt............................


----------



## gründler (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und welcher Verein mit welchem vorherigen Namen und welche konkreten vorherigen Betätigung wurde da ausgegraben für diese "Umbenennung"???
> 
> 
> echt, Leuuude, echt............................




50Jahre alt ca.wo gegründet wurde...... Wer weiß ob die Gründungsväter noch unter uns weilen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

und die schämen sich nicht mal, nicht ein bisschen..

Das ist sowas von dreist, dass es schon bewundernswert wäre, wären nicht auch immer anständige Angler betroffen, von dem was dieser Verband treibt, und nicht nur da organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer..


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Jetzt ist die Seite vom LSFV-SH off - hoffentlich haben sie aus Panik nix zerschossen beim schnell mal was ändern?
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/
:g:g:g:g:g:g

Forum geht noch.....


----------



## Ørret (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Gib es doch zu Thomas du hast denen irgendein Virus verpasst|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

bin ich zu doof (ernschdhafd), mit der Technigg hab ichs net so...


----------



## kati48268 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



Ørret schrieb:


> Gib es doch zu Thomas du hast denen irgendein Virus verpasst


Die brauchen keinen Virus um abzustürzen,
das tragen die bereits in der Genetik mit sich rum.


----------



## Eisbär14 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Was soll denn das nun schon wieder, kaum steckst du deine Finger in eine offene Wunde scheinen sich die Dinge zu verschlimmern #r

Wenn du da mal den Herrn Anwalt nicht nur auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt hast.

Habe mir mal den ganze Text im Anglerforum SH durchgelesen.besonders gefällt mir posting 4
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...er-LAV-Schleswig-Holstein&p=380061#post380061

Sehr amüsant als was man bezeichnet wird wenn man mal wieder den Verbandsmüll aufdeckt 
Danke Thomas


----------



## JimiG (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Interessanter finde ich wie stolz man da so auf seinen ach so heftige offenen und extrem Anglerfreundlichen Herrn Vollborn ist. Irgendwie extrem komisch (gelinde ausgedrückt) wie schnell die Leute das da kapiert haben und wie sehr dann die allumfassende Lobhudelei einsetzt. Irgendwie erinnert mich das an die russischen Forentrolle........... ne ich sage jetzt lieber nichts mehr .


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

darf ich?

da trieft Sarkasmus ;-))


----------



## Oldschoool (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

ist doch toll was der macht, gründet nen EDEKA und nennt sich LIDL........

Ich kenne Ihn zwar nicht persönlich aber ich mag Huskys das macht Ihn Sympatisch.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> ist doch toll was der macht, gründet nen EDEKA und nennt sich LIDL........


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Manche haben es eben drauf, andere eher weniger....
lieber nen Husky als ne Dorschkarkasse #h#h#h

Der Herr V. ist schon ein sehr weit voraus denkender ... ja was denn Berater?? Interessenvertreter?? Opiumverteiler??
|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich

Wer hält ne Wette, das es da oben als nächstes raucht ???


tight lines
Tom


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Wer hält ne Wette, das es da oben als nächstes raucht ???


da raucht trotz furztrocken durch honigmangel so gar nix, keine panik.
wette halt´ ich - kiste regionale brauspezialität?
:m

rsk=rhein-sieg-kreis?
komm´ ich mir im november das kistchen abholen, pittermännchen nehm´ ich auch...


----------



## KptIglo (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Ich bin ja sowas von begeistert, zum Glück wohne ich nicht in SH, das íst nun wirklich Realsatire. Der Geschäftsführer eines Unternehemens gründet ein Konkurrenzunternehmen. Im normalen Leben bekommt der in Kürze seine Papiere muß den Dienstwagen abgeben und darf sich vor Gericht verantworten. Danach bekommt er nach solch einer Nummer kein Bein mehr auf den Boden in der Branche. Da bin ich mal gespannt was da noch passiert in SH |supergri.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Na ja, bis November sicher eher nicht .... Aber auf nen Rahmen kannst gern vorbei kommen !#g

tight lines
Tom


----------



## kati48268 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



KptIglo schrieb:


> Der Geschäftsführer eines Unternehemens gründet ein Konkurrenzunternehmen.


Das war der schon nicht allein, sondern die ganze Bande.
Hol sich doch mal ein Ortsansässiger die Satzung von diesem "Verein".
Zum Amtsgericht/Abt. Vereinsregister gehen, Fischereischein mitnehmen, bei Frage,_ "welches berechtigte Interesse haben Sie daran"_, sagen _"ich möchte diesem Verein beitreten"_, das sollte ausreichen.


----------



## Oldschoool (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

das wird die gleiche Satzung von dem anderen verein sein !!!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Habe mir mal den ganze Text im Anglerforum SH durchgelesen.besonders gefällt mir posting 4
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...er-LAV-Schleswig-Holstein&p=380061#post380061



Wie geil die diesem Robo da die Eier schaukeln.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Der muss ein Zückerchen im Rektum versteckt haben,
so wie die da der Reihe nach reinkriechen möchten.
Hochgradig peinlich!


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Ich hab mir jetzt diesen Trööt mit den entsprechenden Links durchelesen und was soll ich sagen? Garnichts, denn ich bin einfach sprachlos,...Auch wenn es mich nicht direkt betrifft, fühlt man sich als Angler ziemlich verarschx. Mich erinnert all dies an eine Serie aus meiner Kindheit,...in der ging's um ne Holzpuppe mit einer speziellen Nase,...


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Na, da gibt es schon Ansätze zur Spekulation.

Z.B. Gründung eines neuen Verbandes zwecks feindlicher Übernahme der Mitglieder eines existierenden Verbandes.

Oder, wie in der freien Wirtschaft, man gründet eine Firma um die Geschäfte einer anderen, die Insolvenz anmeldet, zu übernehmen. 

Oder eine Alternative für Geschäfte, die sich mit der Gemeinnützigkeit nicht in Einklang bringen lassen.

Oder,oder,oder....

In Wahrheit wird es aber eine Sache zum Vorteil aller Angler in SH sein.....ganz bestimmt sogar.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Und die Delegierten aus den Vereinen des LSFV-SH da werden weiter jede üble Suppe schlucken, die ihnen von ihren "ehren"- und hauptamtlichen Funktionären eingebrockt wird und sogar solche verdrehten Erklärungen wie hier zum Thema vom GF als Ausbund an Kompetenz feiern. Und die Angler in den Vereinen werden dafür weiter ihre Delegierten wählen, damit die ihren kompetenten LV stützen können, der hier eindrucksvoll wieder einmal mehr bewiesen hat, zu was er "fähig" ist  - wetten?

Sowohl die Dreistigkeit der Funktionäre wie auch das schafsmäßige erdulden dessen, was die treiben, der im LSFV-SH organisierten Sportfischer, ist selbst für als Fischereiverbände getarnte Naturschutzverbände im Anglerfeindeverband DAFV aussergewöhnlich....

Bin ja deswegen am überlegen, ob den LSFV-SH dafür hier vom momentan 5. Rang auf den dritten setze - oder doch erst auf den vierten?...:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Fands dann doch so dreist, dass ich die gleich (mit) auf den dritten Platz gesetzt habe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4580366#post4580366


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na, da gibt es schon Ansätze zur Spekulation.
> 
> Z.B. Gründung eines neuen.... zwecks feindlicher Übernahme der Mitglieder eines existierenden....
> 
> Oder,oder,oder....





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin ja deswegen am überlegen...



Ein zweites AB zu gründen?|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Norbi (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der muss ein Zückerchen im Rektum versteckt haben,
> so wie die da der Reihe nach reinkriechen möchten.
> Hochgradig peinlich!



Die sind auf der Suche nach Honig:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

böse - gefällt mir ;-)))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Seite vom LSFV-SH off - hoffentlich haben sie aus Panik nix zerschossen beim schnell mal was ändern?
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/
> :g:g:g:g:g:g
> 
> Forum geht noch.....


Grade geguckt, immer noch off......


----------



## Stoni-Killer (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Nö Thomas, geht....
Vermutlich habe die dich ausgeschlossen.....(grins)

Stoni-K.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

uups., mal wieder cache leeren - DANKE!! ;-)


----------



## Hechtbär (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Die da oben haben ja ne Menge Trolle an den Tasten!! :m


----------



## Vanner (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Na ja, da ist auch ne Menge Sarkasmus dabei. Der wird halt nur nicht durch Smileys gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Bei zumindest 1- 2 Postern da bin ich mir seeeeeeeeeeeeehr sicher mit dem Sarkasmus ;-)


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei zumindest 1- 2 Postern da bin ich mir seeeeeeeeeeeeehr sicher mit dem Sarkasmus ;-)



roberto&dorschgreifer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Die Domain liegt laut DENIC immer noch beim LSFV-SH und dem amdinistrativen Ansprechpartner  GF des LSFV-SH, Bohn, obwohl sich der LSFV-SH nun ja gar nicht umbenannt hat.

Und das seit seiner HV im Mai bekannt ist und der GF Vollborn im Forum vom LSFV-SH ja auch "Stellung genommen" hat (manche reden ja von Grimms Märchen) und das somit auch weiss..

Sollte der LSFV-SH dann diese Domain, die ja eigentlich (Angabe Vollborn) zu dem ominösen Verein gehören soll, der sich ja in "Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V." umbenannt hat - kompetente Beratung und Interessenvertretung - weiterhin die Kosten für diese Domain getragen haben, kann man (um die Anmutung einer Untreue gar nicht erst aufkommen zu lassen) nur hoffen, dass der Geschäftsführer Bohn des LSFV-SH seinem Geschäftsführerkollegen im LSFV-SH - und Vorsitzenden des Vereines Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V.  - Vollborn, eine Rechnung an seinen umbenannten Verein für die Verwaltung der Domain geschickt hat.

Die ja laut Bericht HV vom LSFV-SH erst dem LSFV-SH nach dessen möglicher Namensänderung übergeben werden sollte, der sie ja aber laut Bericht schon besessen hat:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe dazu Veröffentlichung LSFV-SH:
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/164-neuigkeiten-2016/1139-jhv
> 
> Hier wird erwähnt, dass der Geschäftsführer Robert Vollborn die Versammlung geleitet habe, die mit einer "gewichtigen Frage" begonnen habe:
> ...



Das alles ist so irre, dass es mir wirklich schwer fällt, hier keine Anstalt ins Spiel zu bringen (nein, ich meine keine "Irrenanstalt", sondern wie die Satiresendung "Die Anstalt"...) ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Laut Denic ist Domain immer noch bein LSFV-SH, der die doch nun gar nicht mehr braucht und die schon lange dem umbenannten Verein hätte übertragen können..

Ob die das auch noch bezahlen für den Verein?

Ich hab auch bei den Vereinen des LSFV-SH auf deren Seite nicht den Landesanglerverband Schleswig Holstein gefunden - ist der evtl. gar nicht Mitglied beim LSFV-SH?

Oder fehlt der einfach nur, da eh nicht alle Vereine gelistet sind?

Oder hab ichs schlicht übersehen?

Fragen über Fragen - und kein Honig in Sicht............


----------

